# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DB2 crash

## Mariborcan

Hi folks! 

I have problems with offline backups. Just after midnight the application disconnects from the DB and starts with backup. After backup is done it waits for few minutes and then connects to the db again. For few minutes everything is OK, but then DB2 disconnects all aplications: 

[SQLSTATE=40003 - [IBM][CLI Driver][DB2/NT] SQL1224N A database agent could not be started to service a request, or was terminated as a result of a database system shutdown or a force command. SQLSTATE=55032 [Native Error=-1224]] 

[SQLSTATE=08003 - [IBM][CLI Driver] CLI0106E Connection is closed. SQLSTATE=08003 [Native Error=-99999]] 

In db2diag.log I have this:

2003-02-18-03.44.02.312000   Instance :Big Grin: B2   Node:000
PID:1240(db2syscs.exe)   TID:1968   Appid:*LOCAL.DB2.030703094551
buffer_pool_services  sqlbWritePageToContainer   Probe:30   Database:PRO_DB

 Obj={pool:2;obj:5;type:1} State=x27 Cont=0 Offset=64017 BlkSize=12

Data Title:SQLB_OBJECT_DESC PID:1240 TID:1968 Node:000
0200 0500 0200 0500 0100 0000 0073 7347       .............ssG                
ca36 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000       Ê6..............                
0000 0000 0100 0000 2700 0000 0000 0000       ........'.......                
0010 0000 2000 0000 0100 0000 0200 0501       .... ...........                
48b7 7501 3080 c101                           H·u.0Á.                

2003-02-18-03.44.02.593000   Instance :Big Grin: B2   Node:000
PID:1240(db2syscs.exe)   TID:1968   Appid:*LOCAL.DB2.030703094551
buffer_pool_services  sqlbwrpg   Probe:1120   Database:PRO_DB
DIA3811C A locked file was encountered.
...
... (full of erorrs)
...
2003-02-18-03.44.03.515000   Instance :Big Grin: B2   Node:000
PID:1172(db2syscs.exe)   TID:1968   Appid:*LOCAL.DB2.030218024403
base_sys_utilities  sqledint   Probe:0   Database:PRO_DB

Crash Recovery is needed. 

2003-02-18-03.44.03.625000   Instance :Big Grin: B2   Node:000
PID:1172(db2syscs.exe)   TID:1968   Appid:*LOCAL.DB2.030218024403
recovery_manager  sqlpresr   Probe:1   Database:PRO_DB
DIA3908W Crash recovery has been initiated.  Lowtran LSN is "00329E7F000C", 
Minbuff LSN is "00329E7F000C".

2003-02-18-03.44.03.703000   Instance :Big Grin: B2   Node:000
PID:1172(db2syscs.exe)   TID:1968   Appid:*LOCAL.DB2.030218024403
recovery_manager  sqlprecm   Probe:125   Database:PRO_DB

Using parallel recovery with 3 agents 3 QSets 21 queues and 125 chunks


2003-02-18-03.44.03.890000   Instance :Big Grin: B2   Node:000
PID:1172(db2syscs.exe)   TID:1968   Appid:*LOCAL.DB2.030218024403
recovery_manager  sqlprecm   Probe:400   Database:PRO_DB
DIA3916W Forward phase of crash recovery has completed.  Next LSN is 
"00329E7F070B".

2003-02-18-03.44.04.078000   Instance :Big Grin: B2   Node:000
PID:1172(db2syscs.exe)   TID:1968   Appid:*LOCAL.DB2.030218024403
recovery_manager  sqlpresr   Probe:170   Database:PRO_DB
DIA3909W Crash recovery completed.  Next LSN is "00329E7F08D6".

On the machine we have: DB2 V7.2.3, WIN2k. 

Thank's in advance

----------


## psreeram

Hi  Mariborcan,
How long does it take you to run the backup? Is your application making a database connection via an APP server? More details will be appreciated!
Do u know if there is enough space on the storage media for the backup? How often do you run into a problem like this? Looks like the buffer pool is trying to write the data to tablespace container but then the container is in some kind of in-accessible state or something..more details will be great..

----------


## Mariborcan

Hi!

It takes about 15 minutes to do the backup. The application uses ODBC to connect to DB. The size of the backup files is 2Gb, but we have HD of 100Gb and there is always about 80Gb free space. This problem occurs 2 times per
week in other cases everything is OK.

Thank's, Mariborcan

----------

